# Sticky  Posting and You



## Hauntiholik




----------



## joker

I saw this a few years ago and came to the conclusion that it should be a sticky at the top of all forums on all message boards across the internet.


----------



## The Creepster

I did a search for "mutilate while baking" and did not see a thread...so that means I can start one?


----------



## morbidmike

no you get no new threads you abuse them creepster


----------



## Ms. Wicked

That's a good one Haunti!


----------



## RoxyBlue

"..ya dumb a$$!"

I have a feeling I'm going to be watching this at least 20 more times, laughing out loud every time, I'm such a geek:googly:


----------



## debbie5

OMG....love the under the breath- "ya dumb azzzzz"..


----------



## Dixie

Classic. I had never seen that one before - thanks for posting.... in a new thread.... because it had not been posted before, is useful, and entertaining.

I think I get it now.


----------



## nixie

lmao!!! i was quite the clueless newbie back when...


----------



## Wildcat

I'm a mod on a different forum and use this video all the time when someone that should know better and does one of the mentioned offences. It's a good way to remind the forum to use their heads prior to posting.


----------



## Lauriebeast

I loved this! I hope I'm posting in the right thread, or forum, or whatever the hell ya call it


----------



## JohnTerror

This should be mandatory viewing for anyone who has posted or wants to post in a forum...

..or anyone who wants a cheap laugh.

Either way, it's all good!


----------



## corner haunt

Love it, Great stuff!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Ha Ha! I've been here two years and this is the first time I watched the video....explains why my posts keep getting moved...... Very entertaining...dumb _ ss!


----------



## aquariumreef

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol: Ha Ha! I've been here two years and this is the first time I watched the video....explains why my posts keep getting moved...... Very entertaining...dumb _ ss!


----------



## Headless

Lol


----------



## aquariumreef

Headless said:


> Lol


I concur.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

So much for paying attention to the stickies, but I finally watched this...hilarious and so true!


----------



## Just Whisper

This is awesome. And true. And I wish that forums could be set up so when you click on that button to start a new thread this video pops up for mandatory viewing. LOL.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I had to watch this one again - one of my favorite videos and very retro


----------



## Hauntiholik

It should be required to watch every year


----------



## WendyLou

I think the movie is hilarious!


----------



## awokennightmare

Ha I had never seen that before! Very funny!


----------



## Gorylovescene

Lol I love this so much. I don't know how I hadn't seen this before.


----------

